# Sale on Clearance and blowout at Buycostumes.com



## Guest (Mar 23, 2012)

I got an email this am- use the code SUPER50 on already reduced CLEARANCE and BLOWOUT items, get an extra 50% off.

Works on decorations, costumes, etc, in the "Sale" section. Used it this am and it worked for me. Pretty slim pickings, but take a look! 

http://www.buycostumes.com/CategoryPage/Sale.aspx


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Just put my order in. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks, I picked up a few odds and ends too.


----------



## zombygurl (Jun 15, 2009)

i ordered my dress for the halloween convention in PA thanks

http://images.buycostumes.com/mgen/merchandiser/68998.jpg?zm=800,800,1,0,0


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2012)

You ALL are welcome! Love it when we can get a little bit off!


----------

